# lowendbox.com and lowendtalk.com down



## shovenose (Oct 19, 2013)

I really, really think they should be on separate physical servers to prevent both being down at once.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 19, 2013)

And VPSB was also down. talk about conspiracy 1..2.3


----------



## splitice (Oct 19, 2013)

I Imagine the traffic of VPSB gets a nice little boost when they go down


----------



## shovenose (Oct 19, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> And VPSB was also down. talk about conspiracy 1..2.3


VPSBoard was down for me for a short while, but it was resolved when I switched from Google Public DNS to OpenDNS's similar service.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Something has gone wrong.

We've run into a problem and are unable to handle this request right now.
Please check back in a little while.


So they are working on it.


----------



## matthewvz (Oct 19, 2013)

Like I said before, if shit isn't broken DON'T fix it. Fixing things that don't need fixing just causes more problems than its worth.


----------



## splitice (Oct 19, 2013)

matthewvz said:


> Like I said before, if shit isn't broken DON'T fix it. Fixing things that don't need fixing just causes more problems than its worth.


I have an SQL injection in my script.... its not broken now so I will leave it.

That's an overly broad statement.


----------



## matthewvz (Oct 19, 2013)

splitice said:


> I have an SQL injection in my script.... its not broken now so I will leave it.
> 
> That's an overly broad statement.


Obviously if you have an SQL injection problem, that is something that needs fixing.

Lowendbox/talk was working just fine on the old setup that they had.


----------



## drmike (Oct 19, 2013)

How long was each site down for?  Sorry I've been offline living life 

Mann will look at things when he gets back later this morning.   I noticed an extended period of weird network activity for vpsB from about 2AM - 3:45AM Eastern.  Wondering if that coincided with site downtime.

FYI:  I don't think Mann did anything during this time to resurrect the site, but I'll confirm.


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 19, 2013)

Afaik theyre sync hosted on 8 servers.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like it was an DNS issue. Uptime is fine for vpsboard:


----------



## splitice (Oct 19, 2013)

We saw a weird DNS issue with a few domains hosted with two other DNS providers with Google Public DNS yesterday morning as well. OpenDNS and local ISPs where unaffected so maybe it was a glitch that Google solved.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 19, 2013)

Anytime LET/LEB goes down, guess who get's DDoSed? We do. The Buffalo boys don't like vpsBoard being up when they're down.

I fell asleep before midnight for the first time in a long time last night. I was asleep. I'll have a look at some stuff and determine what was up.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 19, 2013)

Sleep?   Real admins don't need no stinking sleep.... ;-)


----------



## drmike (Oct 19, 2013)

Real admins sleep cause everything is done right and runs quite well   Or in this case, someone crashed after too many nights shortchanging the Sandman.

Yeah the tit-for-tat nature of LE* going down so attack the others is tiring.   Really Buffalo-retards,   go attack WebhostingTalk for a month instead and I might stop focusing on you so much in my feature exposes.


----------



## earl (Oct 19, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Afaik theyre sync hosted on 8 servers.


For real?? well all that redundancy did not seem to have made a difference cause they were down at least for a couple of hours last night..


----------



## kunnu (Oct 19, 2013)

Every website is running slow from last few days(maybe only on my pc :lol: )


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 19, 2013)

Lies by jealous competitors.  There was no down time last night or ever.  The Cluster[SIZE=125%]™[/SIZE] is a high availability enterprise-grade cloud solution which operates on the best network known to man.  It was designed by the best engineers in the business and is maintained by highly trained system administrators. Outages are not possible with The Cluster[SIZE=125%]™.[/SIZE]


----------



## Amitz (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, the only threat to the THE CLUSTER is THE CLUSTER FUCK and it seems to happen quite often...


----------



## willie (Oct 19, 2013)

Might have sth to do with level3 outage earlier?

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576399


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Because I got a lot PMs, emails and queries on IRC:


The image of the uptime is a screenshot of my statuscake.com account.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 20, 2013)

Can anyone please explain what the deal with LET and cluster is?


----------



## mikho (Oct 20, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Can anyone please explain what the deal with LET and cluster is?


The tl;dr version


CC installed a cluster to serve LE*, problems like databases are not synced, data was lost(whole days) were lost, then found.


It's been up, then down. Everytime someone makes an update somewhere, slmething else breaks.


Everyone blames the "cluster".


----------



## drmike (Oct 20, 2013)

Cluster f*cked.

They have --- or did ProxMox running.  1 IP was database, 1 was LEB, 1 was LET.

They were attacked and offlined in the past few weeks and jumping IPs.   Pretty sure for  a time they botched something or CloudFlare booted/nulled them... Exposed real IPs... Fun continued again.

At some point someone at CC thought if they put up more servers they could weather the attack.  Thus the cluster.

Biloh talked crap on some "contractor" who was working on this cluster for weeks or months prior.  Then chatted up his own team who implemented the cluster in a few days.     Pretty sure Kossen is the one who implemented this cluster she-bang.

I won't go into how to make this work right, they'll figure it out eventually.  It still with crumple when/if someone throws love at them. 

Did I read 7 node cluster for  LET? Hehe, I could run that site an ARM processor in a phone.   Can't fix stupid.   Like tanking DDoS because we have big pipe to absorb it.  Same mentality.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 20, 2013)

More hardware isn't always the solution, but in this case it might be. Altough it better be combined with an upstream provider (or a good network admin) who knows and has the equipment to handle this.

I've set up quite a few clusters these days, and the database part is the hardest. Especially MySQL in multi-master setup is a crime. Postgres is a breeze nowdays (>9.1) with the WAL replication. Also, HAProxy is hard and Corosync/pacemaker between HAProxy is also not that difficult...

If they need help they can contact me


----------



## sv01 (Jul 3, 2014)

update here instead create another post 

both lowendbox and lowendtalk down.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Seems to be up now...


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 3, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I really, really think they should be on separate physical servers to prevent both being down at once.


They are. Each have their own cluster.

We've had CloudFlare issues earlier this week, which I belive was limited to The Netherlands or an area around that. I'm not sure what has caused this outage, though.



Raymii said:


> More hardware isn't always the solution, but in this case it might be. Altough it better be combined with an upstream provider (or a good network admin) who knows and has the equipment to handle this.
> 
> I've set up quite a few clusters these days, and the database part is the hardest. Especially MySQL in multi-master setup is a crime. Postgres is a breeze nowdays (>9.1) with the WAL replication. Also, HAProxy is hard and Corosync/pacemaker between HAProxy is also not that difficult...
> 
> If they need help they can contact me


Galera could be used for multi-master MySQL.


----------



## RLT (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks down again. Got one cloudflare always up page then just the normal problem page after that.

Something has gone wrong.
We've run into a problem and are unable to handle this request right now. 
Please check back in a little while.


----------

